# How to trim and plant stem plants



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey!

I am quite new to planted tanks and I can't get my plants to grow nicely in groups. I'm at 2.5 wpg 55 gallon tank pressurized co2.

How do you guys trim and plant stem plants?

When trimming, do you guys unroot the bottom part and plant the top part?

How far apart do you plant each stem plant and how many plants in each hole?

Please help me.

Thank you


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

when planting stem plants, you can go a few routes... you can clip the plants down to whatever height you want them at, and they will normally sprout new growth from there and usually be bushier. the other method is to when clipping off the plant, replant the clipped part in place of the existing plant. and lastly, if you started off with very few plants, you can replant the clippings to fill out what you already have.

depending on how big your tank is, and how big of an area you want to cover, i usually space them about one inch apart. but this depends on the size of stem plants. and normally it's one per spot. you don't want to plant multiple plants in one spot as you will overcrowd them, and they might die on you.

hope this helps!


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

freydo said:


> when planting stem plants, you can go a few routes... you can clip the plants down to whatever height you want them at, and they will normally sprout new growth from there and usually be bushier. the other method is to when clipping off the plant, replant the clipped part in place of the existing plant. and lastly, if you started off with very few plants, you can replant the clippings to fill out what you already have.
> 
> depending on how big your tank is, and how big of an area you want to cover, i usually space them about one inch apart. but this depends on the size of stem plants. and normally it's one per spot. you don't want to plant multiple plants in one spot as you will overcrowd them, and they might die on you.
> 
> hope this helps!


Thank you for the information really helpful. So only one plant per hole? I ask this because I read an article that said to plant 2 or 3 stem plants per hole.


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Can all stem plants be planted like this or is there an exception to the rule?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

One plant per hole. You can plant them the equivalent of two leave widths apart, that will allow lighting to reach down to them. They will quickly grow and fill in.



> Can all stem plants be planted like this or is there an exception to the rule?


Yes. If there's an exception, I can't think of it atm.


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

thank you guys that was really helpful.

I have another questions. Why some of my plants don't grow straight up?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I have another questions. Why some of my plants don't grow straight up?


Some stems tend to grow straighter than others. Many Rotalas, for example, will grow sidewards if they have the room there, and lighting is good. It's probably nature's way to claim as much territory as possible.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

also some plants grow towards the light, meaning if parts are blocked from the sufficient lighting they require, they'll grow out until they get that light, which results in the leaning.

you'll see this with trees in a heavily forested area. i've seen some really bent trees because of the lack of light.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

For some plants its better the cut the bottom than the top out. cut side shoots off for replanting. plants like aromatica and other bigger stem plants your better cutting the bottom off. this way you dont loose the top. this is what alot of people do with lush tanks. they dont cut the top off and let the stub grow. i asked a few people how they got there plants so perfect in heights and this was how.


----------

